# Storm Season in Florida



## FaradayCaged (Oct 31, 2011)

Anybody know what time of year and where in Florida is best to go if you absolutely love thunder storms?

 Preferably somewhere that I could go for a week or two and almost be gauranteed a few thunder storms


----------



## haze88 (Nov 1, 2011)

im in daytona beach area and towards 4-5pm theres always a decent lightshow 4-5 nights out of a week during summer not so much now but pretty much the whole state is like that but being by the beach adds a little more kick cause of the salt in the air


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

MdmAmDma said:


> Anybody know what time of year and where in Florida is best to go if you absolutely love thunder storms?
> 
> Preferably somewhere that I could go for a week or two and almost be gauranteed a few thunder storms


The summer.  Well, the six months that summer is in.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Nov 2, 2011)

haze88 said:


> im in daytona beach area and towards 4-5pm theres always a decent lightshow 4-5 nights out of a week during summer not so much now but pretty much the whole state is like that but being by the beach adds a little more kick cause of the salt in the air



Cool sounds like a plan. So when would be peak time, July?

Also how much money would I need per week to live on in Florida, not eating out much if at all. Not really going anywhere either, just relaxing and store bought food mostly.

Cheers.


----------



## Brubricker (Nov 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> The summer.  Well, the six months that summer is in.





MdmAmDma said:


> Also how much money would I need per week to live on in Florida, not eating out much if at all. Not really going anywhere either, just relaxing and store bought food mostly.



It depends on where you are. The least expensive coastal area is in the northwesternmost part of the state, known to us over here as "the redneck riviera." Places well inland can be genuinely cheap but there's not much to do unless you want to go to Disney World. 

If you just want some warm place with a beach and aren't so interested in going to a big town then there's no need to limit yourself to Florida. There are places of that sort in every southern coastal state. Given the economy, there are bargain deals to be found pretty much throughout the region. Tell me more of what you'd like to do and I could give you more specific recommendations.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Nov 6, 2011)

Just basically relax, get some programming done and enjoy the thunder storms. Some time to myself, to get away from the hustle and bustle, I wouldn't really go anywhere at all apart from the grocery store etc.


----------



## Brubricker (Nov 8, 2011)

If storms are your tip-tip, #1 interest then you'll want to be as far south as you can get during the hottest time of the year. That would also be the season where tourism is at its lowest ebb. Northerners who own second homes in Florida and spend the winter there routinely rent them out for rather low rates during summer as there is little interest in them during that time. It's also the time of lowest hotel rates. I would investigate the southern half of the Florida peninsula on its eastern coast. The storms approach from the east/southeast, making the eastern side ideal for what you want. Any travel agent should be able to offer you plenty of summer choices, other seasons, less so. Whatever you choose, make sure there's a working air conditioner or you'll be worshipping the Sun God and all his steaming demons.


----------

